# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  CoPilot, personal trainer, Delta Band, Inc., Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

mycopilot.com

facebook.com/mycopilotcoach

linkedin.com/company/mycopilot

instagram.com/deltatrainer.fit

Co-founder and CEO - Matt Spettel

Co-founder and CTO - Gabriel Madonna

----------


## Airicist

Article "Can’t Afford A Personal Trainer? Artificial Intelligence Could Help"

by Kathleen J. Davis
March 2, 2020

----------

